# Honda è del Milan. E' ufficiale



## admin (27 Ottobre 2013)

Keisuke Honda è un giocatore del Milan, è ufficiale. La notizia l'ha data il tecnico rossonero, Massimiliano Allegri, nel corso delle interviste post Parma Milan 3-2. "Rami e Honda giocheranno nel Milan a partire da Gennaio. E rafforzeranno la squadra", queste le parole dell'allenatore livornese.


----------



## Ale (27 Ottobre 2013)

è arrivato maradona..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Ottobre 2013)

Io spero non sia sacrificato Saponara


----------



## O Animal (27 Ottobre 2013)

Conoscendo Allegri avrà detto l'ennesima cavolata...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Ottobre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Io spero non sia sacrificato Saponara



Giocheranno meno Birsa e Robinho.


----------



## Nicco (27 Ottobre 2013)

Giocatori che non servono ad una mazza. Acquisti inutili.


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2013)

Sono due buoni giocatori, ma non risolvono i problemi che c'abbiamo.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Ottobre 2013)

Sono contento dell'arrivo di Honda, ma i problemi sono in difesa e sono enormi.


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Ottobre 2013)

Immagino quanto saranno felici a vedere le nostre prestazioni


----------



## ROQ (27 Ottobre 2013)

Abate-Mexes-Rami-De Sciglio
---Montolivo\Poli-De Jong---
Kaka\Saponara-Honda-Elsharaawy
----------Balotelli------------

ci riuscirà?


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2013)

Sempre distanti anni luce da juve napoli e roma


----------



## admin (27 Ottobre 2013)

up


----------



## aklos (27 Ottobre 2013)

sulla tre quarti c'è più traffico della salerno Reggio Calabria....


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Ottobre 2013)

a gennaio è tardi, sia per honda che per rami


----------



## Diavolo18 (27 Ottobre 2013)

Basito. Cioè ma serviva l'allenatore nel post partita per dare la conferma?
Contento comunque. Ma serve almeno un altro giocatore tra centrocampo e difesa..


----------



## S T B (27 Ottobre 2013)

gioirei solo per Thiago Silva...


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> Basito. Cioè ma serviva l'allenatore nel post partita per dare la conferma?
> Contento comunque. Ma serve almeno un altro giocatore tra centrocampo e difesa..



Indirettamente si è confermato fino a giugno, ma scommetto pure mia madre che faremo schifo lo stesso


----------



## The Ripper (27 Ottobre 2013)

2 mediocri che nel Milan attuale possono addirittura fare bene


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> Basito. Cioè ma serviva l'allenatore nel post partita per dare la conferma?
> Contento comunque. Ma serve almeno un altro giocatore tra centrocampo e difesa..



Siamo maestri nella comunicazione.


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> 2 mediocri che nel Milan attuale possono addirittura fare bene



Pure Rami è scarso? 

Honda per non è niente di chè, ma molti qua dicono che è bravo, vedremo


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (27 Ottobre 2013)

potrebbero arrivare anche Thiago Silva, Ibra, Messi e Ronaldo, ma finchè in panchina c'è Allegri non vedo cosa potremmo risolvere


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2013)

Sia Honda che Rami son due discreti giocatori a mio avviso, niente più e niente meno. Che per carità, posson far bene giusto per quello che il Milan è diventato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Ottobre 2013)

Sono due buoni innesti,ma non cambiano la squadra.
Serve una scossa a livello tecnico-tattico.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Ottobre 2013)

Fossi in lui cambierei ancora idea


----------



## Snake (27 Ottobre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sono due buoni innesti,ma non cambiano la squadra.
> Serve una scossa a livello *tecnico-tattico*.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Ottobre 2013)

Arrivano con un ritardo di 6 mesi...

Comuq due ottimi rinforzi per la stagione 2014/2015.. senza coppe e giocando una volta a settimana con un allenatore nuovo, possiamo dire la nostra


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Arrivano con un ritardo di 6 mesi...
> 
> Comuq due ottimi rinforzi per la stagione 2014/2015.. senza coppe e giocando una volta a settimana con un allenatore nuovo, possiamo dire la nostra



La nostra? Dipende da tantissimi fattori.

A)Allegri sarà ancora il nostro allenatore? 
B)Abbiati sarà ancora il nostro portiere? Spero di no e in tal caso si punterà su Gabriel o si prenderà qualcun altro?
C)In difesa Rami è tutto da vedere, peggio di Zapata mi auguro non possa fare, ma Abate-Rami-Mexes-De Sciglio è una buonissima linea difensiva.
D)In attacco abbiamo Balotelli-El Sharaawy-Matri-Pazzini-Niang-Robinho-Kakà-Birsa-Saponara e Honda (compresi trequartisti)
3 se ne devono andare, Birsa,Niang e Robino devono essere i primi a fare le valige


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> La nostra? Dipende da tantissimi fattori.
> 
> A)Allegri sarà ancora il nostro allenatore?
> B)Abbiati sarà ancora il nostro portiere? Spero di no e in tal caso si punterà su Gabriel o si prenderà qualcun altro?
> ...



L'allenatore sarà cambiato dai, Allegri non sarà più l'allenatore del Milan.
Rami è un buon difensore. Quello che conta è come il nuovo allenatore saprà creare una fase difensiva ottima.
In attacco, qualcuno sarà ceduto ovviamente

L'importante Allegri via poi vediamo il da farsi,non vedo l'ora che questa stagione finisca. Che didastro mamma mia, non avrei mai pensato che sarebbe stato peggio dell'anno scorso


----------



## runner (27 Ottobre 2013)

adesso allora dovremmo essere felici insomma


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'allenatore sarà cambiato dai, Allegri non sarà più l'allenatore del Milan.
> Rami è un buon difensore. Quello che conta è come il nuovo allenatore saprà creare una fase difensiva ottima.
> In attacco, qualcuno sarà ceduto ovviamente
> 
> L'importante Allegri via poi vediamo il da farsi,non vedo l'ora che questa stagione finisca. Che didastro mamma mia, non avrei mai pensato che sarebbe stato peggio dell'anno scorso



Una cosa è certa, senza coppa dei campioni ci sarà una vera e propria rivoluzione in rosa.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Una cosa è certa, senza coppa dei campioni ci sarà una vera e propria rivoluzione in rosa.



Ovvio. 

Uno dei famosi tre sarà ceduto
A centrocampo gente come Nocerino, emanuelson e altri cessi saranno mandati su marte
In attacco credo che pazzini sarà venduto (c'è Matri) poi Robinho forse va via.
Niang e Saponara prestito o altro
In difesa Bonera saluta tutti cosi come zaccardo.
Di terzini avremmo: Abate, il tizio nuovo che abbiamo preso dato fatto sull'quipe, de scglio (?) e costant

4
Poi centrali: Rami, meces, Zapata e Silvestre
Centro: Muntari, Poli, De jong, Monto,Honda
Attacco: Kaka, Matri, el (??) Balo (??)

Ovviamente manca qualuno mi pare, ho fatto in fretta. Ma la rosa sarà più corta dal momento che non ci saranno coppe.
I punti di domanda sono quelli che possono essere ceduti o che andranno via


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2013)

E' un pò presto per dire chi parte chi resta, ma una cosa è certa, una rivoluzione tecnico, tattico economica ci sarà per forza di cose. Giocare solamente il campionato mi auguro sarà sfruttato una volta per tutte per ripartire da zero, con un'idea ben precisa. E sinceramente non mi frega nulla di chi parte, sono disposto anche a cessioni dolorose, ma si deve ripartire da un'idea ben precisa e non dal caso e dalla confusione.


----------



## Ciachi (27 Ottobre 2013)

manco avesse detto: a gennaio arriveranno ibra e thiago!!!!…….


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Ottobre 2013)

evviva! una squadra intera di attaccanti!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Ottobre 2013)

ora aspettiamo com ansia il terzo rinforzo: un allenatore


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (27 Ottobre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> ora aspettiamo com ansia il terzo rinforzo: un allenatore


----------



## monkey (27 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao, sono un lurker.

Volevo solo dirvi che Honda non è solo un trequartista: può giocare praticamente in qualsiasi ruolo tranne la difesa (e ovviamente portiere).
Ad es. oggi nel CSKA ha giocato mediano.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (27 Ottobre 2013)

monkey ha scritto:


> Ciao, sono un lurker.
> 
> Volevo solo dirvi che Honda non è solo un trequartista: può giocare praticamente in qualsiasi ruolo tranne la difesa (e ovviamente portiere).
> Ad es. oggi nel CSKA ha giocato mediano.



Tranquillo con il nostro lungimirante mister sarà testato e provato sicuramente anche in quei due ruoli .....


----------



## Tobi (27 Ottobre 2013)

Gabriel
De sciglio Mexes Rami
Montolivo De Jong Poli Cristante 
Honda Kaka Saponara Balotelli

Questi da tenere

Gli altri tutti via a calci (mi dispiace solo per pazzini)


----------



## Ale (27 Ottobre 2013)

acquisto inutile, in quel ruolo siamo gia ultracoperti, kaka e saponara per me vanno bene.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (28 Ottobre 2013)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Giocatori che non servono ad una mazza. Acquisti inutili.


Concordo... Acquisti Inutili.


----------



## tequilad (28 Ottobre 2013)

Più che altro se iniziasse a giocare bene Kakà sarebbe dura far convivere tutti davanti...


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Rami è un buon acquisto, altro che inutile (non so che cavolo pretendiate a Gennaio). Honda invece lo può essere, nel senso che con Kakà e Saponara eravamo già coperti sulla trequarti.


----------



## folletto (28 Ottobre 2013)

Inutile nessuno dei due secondo me, il problema è che la squadra non ci sta con la testa (la partita di ieri lo dimostra) e inserire i nuovi in un ambiente a posto è una cosa, inserirli in uno spogliatoio scricchiolante e tutta altra cosa.


----------



## Milo (28 Ottobre 2013)

In un 4-2-3-1 Honda ti serve come il pane!!! Ma come fate a dire che è un acquisto inutile???


----------



## Snape (28 Ottobre 2013)

Visto il livello della A, è un iniezione di qualità che possiamo sfruttare a centrocampo per dire. O sulle fasce, dietro le punte...di ruoli dove schierarlo ce ne sono a bizzeffe.


----------



## Djici (28 Ottobre 2013)

honda per giocare con il 4231 e piu che utile...

elsha-kaka-honda
con binho-saponara-birsa riserve


----------



## juventino (28 Ottobre 2013)

Considerando che allo stato attuale siete spesso costretti a schierare Birsa io non lo schiferei Honda, anzi.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Ottobre 2013)

A gennaio salutano Niang e Saponara


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Cambia nulla, non può giocare in CL e si troverà in una squadra che starà a meno 20 dal 3 posto.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Ottobre 2013)

io non so come si fa a schifare rami e honda..bah...


----------



## sion (28 Ottobre 2013)

io sono felice dei due acquisti,con la ***** che abbiamo come fate a lamentarvi lo sapete solo voi,specie in difesa


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Ottobre 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> io non so come si fa a schifare rami e honda..bah...



Specie di Rami, che è un buon difensore, trattato alla stregua di una pippa qualsiasi.


----------



## alexrossonero (28 Ottobre 2013)

I tifosi si arrabbiano e quando le cose vanno male sono portati a criticare senza indugi tutto e tutti.
Comunque buoni acquisti.


----------



## Jino (28 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Specie di Rami, che è un buon difensore, trattato alla stregua di una pippa qualsiasi.



Rami non è una pippa qualsiasi, ma manco è più forte dei vari Zapata, Mexes e soci. E' un giocatore ne più ne meno di quello visto ieri al tardini chiamato Silvestre. Non sarà lui a salvarci. 

Detto questo non immagini quanto sarei contento d'esser smentito.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Specie di Rami, che è un buon difensore, trattato alla stregua di una pippa qualsiasi.


Bisogna gioire perché il Milan ha preso due parametri zero? Non lo so.


----------



## Frikez (28 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Bisogna gioire perché il Milan ha preso due parametri zero? Non lo so.



Rami è in prestito con diritto di riscatto


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Bisogna gioire perché il Milan ha preso due parametri zero? Non lo so.



Non bisogna manco pretendere la luna quando siamo in un periodo di vacche magre. Non so cosa voi aspiriate, che tipo di calciatori. Fatemi il nome di un difensore decente per i nostri parametri.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Rami non è una pippa qualsiasi, ma manco è più forte dei vari Zapata, Mexes e soci. E' un giocatore ne più ne meno di quello visto ieri al tardini chiamato Silvestre. Non sarà lui a salvarci.
> 
> Detto questo non immagini quanto sarei contento d'esser smentito.



Mah, io lo vedo decisamente superiore a Zapata e più affidabile di Mexes.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non bisogna manco pretendere la luna quando siamo in un periodo di vacche magre. Non so cosa voi aspiriate, che tipo di calciatori. Fatemi il nome di un difensore decente per i nostri parametri.


Andre, il Milan fattura più di tutti in Italia, mi aspetto che almeno in campo nazionale sia protagonista. Qui non ci siamo rinforzati neanche dopo la qualificazione in Champions. L'acquisto di Matri è stato fatto con i soldi della cessione di Boateng.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Rami è in prestito con diritto di riscatto


Giusto, prestito.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Ottobre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Andre, il Milan fattura più di tutti in Italia, mi aspetto che almeno in campo nazionale sia protagonista. Qui non ci siamo rinforzati neanche dopo la qualificazione in Champions. L'acquisto di Matri è stato fatto con i soldi della cessione di Boateng.



Diciamo sempre le stesse cose. Il Milan è gestito a fringuello di augello e quindi anche se fatturi 300, però hai costi per 300, so cavoli lo stesso.


----------



## patriots88 (28 Ottobre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Io spero non sia sacrificato Saponara


Andrà in prestito


----------



## runner (28 Ottobre 2013)

sto Honda qua a mio avviso potrebbe davvero fare bene da noi se sarà fresco atleticamente


----------



## Jino (28 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mah, io lo vedo decisamente superiore a Zapata e più affidabile di Mexes.



Per me non è quello che ci serviva, per meglio dire non è il solo Rami che ci cambia la fase difensiva. Puoi anche prenderlo il francese, ma ci sarebbe servito moltissimo un Ricardo Carvalho in estate per me.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Che poi non è scontato che Rami sarà titolare


----------



## O Animal (28 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me non è quello che ci serviva, per meglio dire non è il solo Rami che ci cambia la fase difensiva. Puoi anche prenderlo il francese, ma ci sarebbe servito moltissimo un *Ricardo Carvalho* in estate per me.



Sei ironico? Ha 35 anni e al Monaco sta giocando peggio di Abidal. Ci sono almeno 20 difensori più forti di lui solamente nel campionato Francese...


----------



## Doctore (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Che poi non è scontato che Rami sarà titolare


con la spietata concorrenza che abbiamo in difesa


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> con la spietata concorrenza che abbiamo in difesa



Da Allegri mi aspetto di tutto.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me non è quello che ci serviva, per meglio dire non è il solo Rami che ci cambia la fase difensiva. Puoi anche prenderlo il francese, ma ci sarebbe servito moltissimo un Ricardo Carvalho in estate per me.



Carvalho è oramai prossimo alla pensione.


----------



## Jino (28 Ottobre 2013)

Carvalho ha personalità e capacità di guidare una difesa di capre, l'età poco conta, gente come Samuel è ancora il miglior marcatore dell'Inter, quando gioca lui giocano meglio tutti perchè hanno una guida. 

Carvalho che gioca da 10 anni in grandi club per vincere tutto l'avrei preso al volo con un contrattino annuale con opzione per il secondo. 

Avevamo bisogno di un leader e lui lo era. Ricordo lo scetticismo quandò arrivò nonno Yepes, io vi dicevo caaaalma, questo se la meriterà la nostra maglia.


----------



## sion (28 Ottobre 2013)

ma la societa' l'ha mai data l'ufficialita'?


----------



## Jino (28 Ottobre 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> ma la societa' l'ha mai data l'ufficialita'?



Certo che no, siamo maestri nella comunicazione, tanto che a farselo scappare è il mister.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> sto Honda qua a mio avviso potrebbe davvero fare bene da noi se sarà fresco atleticamente



Sicuro, col campionato russo che inizia a Aprile, con la Confederation Cup e il campionato in estate, quando il loro è quasi finito ne deve fare mezzo con noi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Ottobre 2013)

Infatti non è ufficiale. Ufficiale è quando c'è il comunicato della società, per ora son solo parole dell'allenatore per quanto importanti, comunque non ufficiali


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Carvalho ha personalità e capacità di guidare una difesa di capre, l'età poco conta, gente come Samuel è ancora il miglior marcatore dell'Inter, quando gioca lui giocano meglio tutti perchè hanno una guida.
> 
> Carvalho che gioca da 10 anni in grandi club per vincere tutto l'avrei preso al volo con un contrattino annuale con opzione per il secondo.
> 
> Avevamo bisogno di un leader e lui lo era. Ricordo lo scetticismo quandò arrivò nonno Yepes, io vi dicevo caaaalma, questo se la meriterà la nostra maglia.



Samuel gioca 7-8 partite all'anno....


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Certo che no, siamo maestri nella comunicazione, tanto che a farselo scappare è il mister.



Ma in questo caso è un pò il segreto di pulcinella. Si sapeva che Honda avrebbe giocato nel Milan da Gennaio. L'ufficialità l'ha data ieri Allegri, ma non cambia nulla.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma in questo caso è un pò il segreto di pulcinella. Si sapeva che Honda avrebbe giocato nel Milan da Gennaio. L'ufficialità l'ha data ieri Allegri, ma non cambia nulla.



Beh, forse non spettava ad Allegri comunicare il tutto.


----------



## admin (28 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh, forse non spettava ad Allegri comunicare il tutto.



Vero, però forse è il motivo principale per cui non viene mai messo in discussione sul serio. E' un tutt'uno con la società (Galliani).


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Questo non dovrebbe accadere, cioè un conto è annunciarlo a dicembre, un conto farlo oltre 2 mesi prima dalla riapertura del mercato. Ma tanto oramai siamo una società allo sbando.


----------



## runner (29 Ottobre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sicuro, col campionato russo che inizia a Aprile, con la Confederation Cup e il campionato in estate, quando il loro è quasi finito ne deve fare mezzo con noi.



appunto....

mi auguro che sia minimamente fresco e che non abbia dato tutto dai russi visto che deve venire da noi a gennaio

anche io la trovo una cosa improbabile, ma allora non ci servirà a niente


----------



## Djici (29 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Questo non dovrebbe accadere, cioè un conto è annunciarlo a dicembre, un conto farlo oltre 2 mesi prima dalla riapertura del mercato. Ma tanto oramai siamo una società allo sbando.



ma dai, queste cose certe volte le dicono addiritura 6 mesi prima.
ne parlano ora solo perche le cose stanno andando malissimo... e cosi vogliono dimostrare che pensano gia a rinforzarsi.
se fossimo stati primi in campionato non lo avrebbero detto prima di fine dicembre.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> appunto....
> 
> mi auguro che sia minimamente fresco e che non abbia dato tutto dai russi visto che deve venire da noi a gennaio
> 
> anche io la trovo una cosa improbabile, ma allora non ci servirà a niente



Ma infatti spero proprio che , essendo tecnicamente valido, non venga criticato a Marzo perchè lento, senza riflessi, è un bradipo ecc...


----------



## Nicco (29 Ottobre 2013)

Acquisti inutili perché Honda non gioca a centrocampo ma più avanti e a noi serve un centrocampista, Rami è inutile perché è un centrale e a noi servono dei terzini che raggiungano la decenza. IMHO.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Ottobre 2013)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Acquisti inutili perché Honda non gioca a centrocampo ma più avanti e a noi serve un centrocampista, Rami è inutile perché è un centrale e a noi servono dei terzini che raggiungano la decenza. IMHO.



Al Milan non servirebbe un centrale?


----------



## monkey (29 Ottobre 2013)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Acquisti inutili perché Honda non gioca a centrocampo ma più avanti e a noi serve un centrocampista, Rami è inutile perché è un centrale e a noi servono dei terzini che raggiungano la decenza. IMHO.


Gioca ANCHE a centrocampo.


----------



## mandraghe (29 Ottobre 2013)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Acquisti inutili perché Honda non gioca a centrocampo ma più avanti e a noi serve un centrocampista, *Rami è inutile perché è un centrale *e a noi servono dei terzini che raggiungano la decenza. IMHO.





Ma secondo te Zapata è un centrale? no perchè a me pare solo un cesso....


----------



## Nicco (29 Ottobre 2013)

C'è più bisogno di terzini che sappiano crossare per me, non vedo un cross dal fondo da quando c'era cafù, o per lo meno un cross che non sia lungo sul secondo palo/rasoterra/direttamente in curva.
Si Honda nel centrocampo a 3 di Allegri ce lo vedo poco io, è più da centrocampo a 4 no? Anche se il problema rimane il fatto che Allegri non sappia che schema proporre. Il 4-3-3 non lo sappiamo fare, il 4-3-1-2 lo giochi strano perché balotelli a fare l'1 e l'1 si gira i pollici, il 4-2-3-1? la fase difensiva deve fare tanta attenzione! Io ad oggi tornerei al 4-4-2 rombo.
Zapata per me fa il suo, non è forte, raggiunge la decenza.

p.s. sono un po' OT scusate


----------



## pennyhill (29 Ottobre 2013)

Avrà l'ultimo impegno con il CSKA il 10 dicembre, e il primo impegno ufficiale con il Milan il 6 gennaio. Considerando poi che per questa stagione non potrà essere utilizzato in Champions League, giocherà una volta a settimana. Quindi è per questi motivi che IMHO non mi aspetto di vederlo con la lingua di fuori a marzo-aprile .


----------



## Frikez (29 Ottobre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Avrà l'ultimo impegno con il CSKA il 10 dicembre, e il primo impegno ufficiale con il Milan il 6 gennaio. Considerando poi che per questa stagione non potrà essere utilizzato in Champions League, giocherà una volta a settimana. Quindi è per questi motivi che IMHO non mi aspetto di vederlo con la lingua di fuori a marzo-aprile .



Hai considerato l'effetto Allegri?


----------



## folletto (31 Ottobre 2013)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Acquisti inutili perché Honda non gioca a centrocampo ma più avanti e a noi serve un centrocampista, Rami è inutile perché è un centrale e a noi servono dei terzini che raggiungano la decenza. IMHO.





monkey ha scritto:


> Gioca ANCHE a centrocampo.



Secondo me deve assolutamente giocare da mezzala nel centrocampo a 3 (a meno che non si passi al 4.2.3.1). Non mi sembra uno che non si sacrifica, e poi dai dobbiamo dare un pò di qualità al nostro gioco. Il problema è che per il nostro mister Muntari è titolare inamovibile.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Ottobre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Secondo me deve assolutamente giocare da mezzala nel centrocampo a 3 (a meno che non si passi al 4.2.3.1). Non mi sembra uno che non si sacrifica, e poi dai dobbiamo dare un pò di qualità al nostro gioco. Il problema è che per il nostro mister Muntari è titolare inamovibile.



Ha poco corsa per giocare a metacampo. Non ce lo vedo benissimo.


----------



## folletto (31 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ha poco corsa per giocare a metacampo. Non ce lo vedo benissimo.



Dove lo metteresti calcolando che non giocheremo col 4.2.3.1? Diciamo che il nostro attacco titolare sulla carta dovrebbe essere Elsha, Kaka, Balo (sempre che qualcuno non vada via......). Lui andrebbe in panca giusto?


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Ottobre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Dove lo metteresti calcolando che non giocheremo col 4.2.3.1? Diciamo che il nostro attacco titolare sulla carta dovrebbe essere Elsha, Kaka, Balo (sempre che qualcuno non vada via......). Lui andrebbe in panca giusto?



Il guaio è che arriva in un ruolo stracoperto. Chiamasi scelta oculata.


----------



## folletto (31 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il guaio è che arriva in un ruolo stracoperto. Chiamasi scelta oculata.



Beh, su questo non ci sono dubbi. Però dai, cerchiamo di farli giocare i pochi giocatori di qualità a disposizione. Io piuttosto che vedere spettacoli come quello di ieri sera preferisco tutta la vita una roba tipo il 4.2.fantasia leotardiano......magari proprio quello no.....


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Ottobre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Beh, su questo non ci sono dubbi. Però dai, cerchiamo di farli giocare i pochi giocatori di qualità a disposizione. Io piuttosto che vedere spettacoli come quello di ieri sera preferisco tutta la vita una roba tipo il 4.2.fantasia leotardiano......magari proprio quello no.....



Con Leo avevamo Nesta e Thiago.....


----------



## 2515 (31 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Con Leo avevamo Nesta e Thiago.....



e antonini


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Ottobre 2013)

Nel CSKA talvolta gioca a metà campo... il suo ruolo dipenderà anche da chi sarà l'allenatore a gennaio... per me è da schierare ala destra, dove gioca Birsa adesso


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Ottobre 2013)

------------------Gabriel-------------------

Abate ----- Rami ----- Zapata ---- DeSciglio
(Zaccardo)-(Mexes)--(Silvestre)------------

---------Poli-----De Jong---Muntari--------
------(Montolivo)--------------------------

--HONDA-------Balotelli--------Kakà-------
--(Birsa)-------(Matri)----- (El Shaarawy)--


----------



## Djici (31 Ottobre 2013)

abbiamo pochi giocatori buoni... e li abbiamo piu o meno tutti nello stesso ruolo...
si deve valorizzare questa rosa al massimo... e per fare rendere al meglio elsha, kaka, honda e balo non ci sono alternative al 4231.

lasciamo stare l'equilibrio... perche tanto ora non lo abbiamo lo stesso...
l'allenatore del milan deve solo provare a fare divertire la gente... tanto non esistono piu obbietivi per questa stagione.


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ha poco corsa per giocare a metacampo. Non ce lo vedo benissimo.



A dir la verità secondo me ha corsa e grinta, bisogna vedere se rende, se riesce a dare qualità e ci sa giocare tatticamente.


Nutro parecchi dubbi a riguardo ma è da provare.


Comunque non è Muntari che è inamovibile, è che a sinistra Allegri vede solo lui e Nocerino ( chissà perchè non Montolivo, boh ) , chi volete che scelga...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Ottobre 2013)

Il Milan cambierà volto(ciò non vuol dire che la stagione si salverà, dato che i primi tre posti sono blindati)con lui, perché potremo vedere un tridente quantomeno decente con lui, El Sha e Balotelli, oltre alla presenza di Kakà che ti permette di variare cambiando col trequartista.


----------



## iceman. (31 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il Milan cambierà volto(ciò non vuol dire che la stagione si salverà, dato che i primi tre posti sono blindati)con lui, perché potremo vedere un tridente quantomeno decente con lui, El Sha e Balotelli, oltre alla presenza di Kakà che ti permette di variare cambiando col trequartista.



4-3-1-2 Sarà sempre questo il modulo iniziale, per il cesso in panca la mezz'ala sinistra e la mezz'ala destra con il muratore davanti la difesa è un must. 

E il centrocampo titolare sarà sempre Monto-De jong- Muntari con Poli che subentra al posto di Monto o Muntari, sicuramente partirà Saponara.


----------



## Diavolo18 (8 Novembre 2013)

L'allenatore del CSKA Slutsky ha detto che "dopo il 10 dicembre Keisuke è libero di andare dove vuole". Spero intendesse in senso letterale e gli permettano di venire già ad allenarsi a Milanello...


----------



## Jino (8 Novembre 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> L'allenatore del CSKA Slutsky ha detto che "dopo il 10 dicembre Keisuke è libero di andare dove vuole". Spero intendesse in senso letterale e gli permettano di venire già ad allenarsi a Milanello...



E' probabile che Honda al 10 vada a farsi qualche settimana di ferie per presentarsi ad un richiamo di preparazione a fine anno...


----------



## Diavolo18 (8 Novembre 2013)

E' possibile, ma considera che l'ultima partita del Milan è il 22 dicembre, e quella dopo è il 6 gennaio. Quindi la pausa dei giocatori del Milan (e dello staff) è quella. Starà a lui poi in base anche ai suoi impegni familiari (figlio appena nato mi pare), però è chiaro che se non viene ad allenarsi prima lo potrà fare solo da gennaio stesso, e in quel caso difficilmente potrebbe essere impiegato da subito... 
Boh, vediamo. Vero è anche che lui gioca da luglio e dovrà riposare prima o poi anche in vista della coppa del mondo di giugno


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2013)

*La moglie di Honda oggi è stata a Milano per visionare alcuni appartamenti. *


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La moglie di Honda oggi è stata a Milano per visionare alcuni appartamenti. *



.


----------



## Butcher (11 Novembre 2013)




----------



## mefisto94 (11 Novembre 2013)

Però...


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Novembre 2013)

Dai ragà un pò d'ordine. C'è l'album della gnocca per ste cose, intasare il topic con questo flood non serve a nulla.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La moglie di Honda oggi è stata a Milano per visionare alcuni appartamenti. *



Speriamo che con Allegri non si imbrocchi pure lui.


----------



## Diavolo18 (12 Novembre 2013)

Honda ha detto al Nikkan Sports "non ho ancora deciso nulla"
Non so perché lo stia facendo, francamente. Ci capisco sempre meno.


----------



## vota DC (12 Novembre 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> Honda ha detto al Nikkan Sports "non ho ancora deciso nulla"
> Non so perché lo stia facendo, francamente. Ci capisco sempre meno.



Non c'è spazio per lui nel modulo di Allegri. Aspetta un vero allenatore per dire "vado al Milan così potrò".


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Novembre 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> Honda ha detto al Nikkan Sports "non ho ancora deciso nulla"
> Non so perché lo stia facendo, francamente. Ci capisco sempre meno.



perchè vedendo come siamo ridotti probabilmente s'è pentito di non essere andato al tottenham, o altrove


----------



## Diavolo18 (16 Novembre 2013)

Rete contro l'Olanda. 2-2 al momento.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Novembre 2013)

bella l'azione che ha portato alla rete honda


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Novembre 2013)

*La rete di Honda contro l'Olanda*


----------



## Diavolo18 (16 Novembre 2013)

Anche un incrocio dei pali comunque nel primo tempo... sta giocando bene.


----------



## Doctore (16 Novembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;334012 ha scritto:


> bella l'azione che ha portato alla rete honda


cose che al milan azioni del genere non potrebbero mai esistere


----------



## Diavolo18 (16 Novembre 2013)

Speriamo sia bravo come dite, i giapponesi col calcio non c'azzeccano nulla... [cit.]
tra parentesi meriterebbero il 3-2, che si è mangiato Kakitani


----------



## Diavolo18 (16 Novembre 2013)

doppio


----------



## iceman. (16 Novembre 2013)

Mbè perché non è vero? I giapponesi bravi saranno si e no 4-5 in tutto il mondo.


----------



## Diavolo18 (17 Novembre 2013)

Ma perfavore. Hai i risultati lì a smentirti


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mbè perché non è vero? I giapponesi bravi saranno si e no 4-5 in tutto il mondo.



Diciamo che è uno sport in espansione. Il bacino d'utenza, se posso chiamarlo impropriamente così, è molto più basso delle corazzate europee, o sudamericane.

Kakitani, per esempio, è un altro che in Europa tra poco farà molto bene.


----------



## Jino (17 Novembre 2013)

Comunque stanno crescendo molto. Hanno evidenti limiti fisici, per natura propria, ma stanno lavorando molto tecnicamente e tatticamente. Oltretutto hanno una serietà e professionalità interiore come pochi. Sono agli antipodi dei brasiliani per dire.


----------



## arcanum (18 Novembre 2013)

nell'azione del gol sembra di vedere la spagna O_O


----------



## Diavolo18 (19 Novembre 2013)

Altro goal magnifico contro il Belgio. (2-1 in casa loro al momento)
Giocatore fantastico


----------



## 2515 (19 Novembre 2013)

e fatto col destro.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Novembre 2013)

Fantastic player


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Novembre 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> Altro goal magnifico contro il Belgio. (2-1 in casa loro al momento)
> Giocatore fantastico


----------



## Jino (19 Novembre 2013)

Segna spesso e volentieri da quando ci siamo interessati a lui


----------



## Diavolo18 (19 Novembre 2013)

qualità un po' migliore


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Novembre 2013)

Speriamo


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Novembre 2013)

Segna sempre il Giappo 
Sarà bello vederlo in panchina per far posto a Muntari già a metà gennaio.
"Honda non ha avuto un attimo di pausa ed è un po' stanco. Però a partita in corso può risultare utile perché spacca le partite" (cit.)


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Segna sempre il Giappo
> Sarà bello vederlo in panchina per far posto a Muntari già a metà gennaio.
> "Honda non ha avuto un attimo di pausa ed è un po' stanco. Però a partita in corso può risultare utile perché spacca le partite" (cit.)


" dai dai daiiiii "


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Novembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> " dai dai daiiiii "



A lui deve dirgli "ganbatte ganbatte ganbatte" 
A meno che l'insegnante di italiano durante la prima lezione non gli abbia insegnato il lessico di Allegri.
La lezione sarà durata quindi un paio di minuti.


----------



## Denni90 (20 Novembre 2013)

ma fa sempre gol sto qui??? 

un po come il mitra...


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Novembre 2013)

*Rete di Honda contro il Bayern Monaco 
*


----------



## Mou (27 Novembre 2013)

Oggi si è mangiati due gol clamorosi. 
Il telecronista: "spero che nessun tifoso del Milan stia guardando questa partita".


----------



## mandraghe (27 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Oggi si è mangiati due gol clamorosi.
> Il telecronista: "spero che nessun tifoso del Milan stia guardando questa partita".




E' pronto per il Milan via Robinho dentro Honda


----------



## Denni90 (27 Novembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E' pronto per il Milan via Robinho dentro Honda



esatto! siamo abituati male quindi peggio di binho nn potrà fare...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Novembre 2013)

Respira già aria di Milano?


----------



## Diavolo18 (27 Novembre 2013)

Testa al Milan. 
A parte le occasioni buttate alle ortiche, la sua partita in generale è stata ottima.


----------



## Gas (27 Novembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Rete di Honda contro il Bayern Monaco



Eh ma su rigore segna persino Balotelli ! lol


----------



## pennyhill (27 Novembre 2013)

Non so se avesse la testa al Milan, o se abbia influito la stanchezza o anche certe difficoltà del CSKA (vedi le prestazioni in nazionale), ma certamente negli ultimi mesi (soprattutto dal mancato trasferimento estivo) in Russia non è stato il giocatore ammirato nelle scorse stagioni. Nessun allarmismo comunque, periodi appannamento capitano a tutti.


----------



## Jino (28 Novembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Non so se avesse la testa al Milan, o se abbia influito la stanchezza o anche certe difficoltà del CSKA (vedi le prestazioni in nazionale), ma certamente negli ultimi mesi (soprattutto dal mancato trasferimento estivo) in Russia non è stato il giocatore ammirato nelle scorse stagioni. Nessun allarmismo comunque, periodi appannamento capitano a tutti.



E' vero, ho letto in disparate parti tifosi russi che lo vogliono fuori dai maroni, che da quando non ha potuto andare al Milan ha dato poco e niente. Si dice non c'abbia voglia. Si può anche capire.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Novembre 2013)

Quelli del CSKA potevano fare meno i cagoni.

Ben gli sta


----------



## 2515 (28 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' vero, ho letto in disparate parti tifosi russi che lo vogliono fuori dai maroni, che da quando non ha potuto andare al Milan ha dato poco e niente. Si dice non c'abbia voglia. Si può anche capire.



bè a giudicare dalle partite che fa mi pare abbiano poco da lamentarsi, mi sembra che il suo l'abbia sempre fatto, se loro erano abituati molto meglio...meglio per noi allora.


----------



## Diavolo18 (28 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Angstgegner (28 Novembre 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> .



Non si era messo gli pneumatici invernali.


----------



## Jino (28 Novembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> bè a giudicare dalle partite che fa mi pare abbiano poco da lamentarsi, mi sembra che il suo l'abbia sempre fatto, se loro erano abituati molto meglio...meglio per noi allora.



Ma guarda che in nazionale si sta facendo ottime cose, ma in campionato con il club mica tanto sai...il suo rendimento rispetto allo scorso anno è calato molto!


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che in nazionale si sta facendo ottime cose, ma in campionato con il club mica tanto sai...il suo rendimento rispetto allo scorso anno è calato molto!



Prevedibile. D'altronde questo ci fa capire ancora una volta che non ha senso tenere a tutti i costi un giocatore che vuole andarsene e già pensa alla prossima squadra.


----------



## Pamparulez (28 Novembre 2013)

Dai dai che Honda è un ottimo acquisto sia fuori che dentro il campo. Il problema è in porta, difesa e centrocampo.


----------



## xander12 (29 Novembre 2013)

Tralasciando la tecnica, che Honda ne ha da vendere, Keisuke è il classico asiatico, un professionista serio che lo stipendio se lo guadagna fino all'ultimo centesimo sputando sangue in allenamento e avendo massima serietà nei confronti della squadra e della società. Basta vedere come si è comportato con il Cska in questi mesi pur sapendo di dover abbandonare il club a dicembre. 

Che poi le ultime prestazioni non sono state eccelse, penso che in un girone di Champions dove si è già eliminati, gli stimoli non sono gli stessi di una squadra che si gioca la qualificazione. 

Professionalmente nei confronti del Milan sarebbe esattamente come Kakà e De Jong. E in un momento come quello del Milan, un tassello così è fondamentale.


----------



## Graxx (29 Novembre 2013)

Pamparulez ha scritto:


> Dai dai che Honda è un ottimo acquisto sia fuori che dentro il campo.* Il problema è in porta, difesa e centrocampo.*



Alla faccia...


----------



## Jino (29 Novembre 2013)

xander12 ha scritto:


> Tralasciando la tecnica, che Honda ne ha da vendere, Keisuke è il classico asiatico, un professionista serio che lo stipendio se lo guadagna fino all'ultimo centesimo sputando sangue in allenamento e avendo massima serietà nei confronti della squadra e della società. Basta vedere come si è comportato con il Cska in questi mesi pur sapendo di dover abbandonare il club a dicembre.
> 
> Che poi le ultime prestazioni non sono state eccelse, penso che in un girone di Champions dove si è già eliminati, gli stimoli non sono gli stessi di una squadra che si gioca la qualificazione.
> 
> Professionalmente nei confronti del Milan sarebbe esattamente come Kakà e De Jong. E in un momento come quello del Milan, un tassello così è fondamentale.



Sicuramente è un ragazzo serio, che arriva con tanta motivazione e voglia e noi abbiamo bisogno di gente cosi. Si dice lo stesso anche di Rami, è qui con tanto carattere e voglia. Ben vengano.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Novembre 2013)

Dal profilo ufficiale Instagram di Honda...


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Novembre 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dal profilo ufficiale Instagram di Honda...



per me è un fake quel profilo.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Novembre 2013)

Anche per me è un fake.


----------



## Re Ricardo (30 Novembre 2013)

Mah, profilo appena aperto e con una sola foto. Fake?


----------



## O Animal (30 Novembre 2013)

Il 7 è di Robinho non si discute...


----------



## Diavolo18 (30 Novembre 2013)

A me pare un fake e anche piuttosto ridicolo.


----------



## admin (30 Novembre 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dal profilo ufficiale Instagram di Honda...




Sarà sicuramente un fake


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Dicembre 2013)

Ha postato pure questa poco fa 




[MENTION=435]ACM[/MENTION]ilan january transfer #10


----------



## Diavolo18 (3 Dicembre 2013)

Beh, il suo lavoro con photoshop lo sa fare, non c'è che dire
inutile dire che essendo in Russia è dura immaginare che possa aver fatto una foto simile


----------



## 666psycho (3 Dicembre 2013)

cmq rifletendoci bene, ci serve veramente Honda?? Secondo me vale prenderlo per poi rivenderlo a giugno… io punterei su Saponara!


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Dicembre 2013)

666psycho ha scritto:


> cmq rifletendoci bene, ci serve veramente Honda?? Secondo me vale prenderlo per poi rivenderlo a giugno… io punterei su Saponara!



Beh Saponara non ha ancora mai giocato...

Io terrei entrambi a darei via Amico mio e Birsa. Kakà non è eterno.


----------



## 666psycho (3 Dicembre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh Saponara non ha ancora mai giocato...
> 
> Io terrei entrambi a darei via Amico mio e Birsa. Kakà non è eterno.



si ma quel asino dovrebbe dargli una chance, a saponara intendo, quando honda arrivera Saponara avrà ancora meno spazio…sarà la quarta/quinta scelta dopo Kaka,Honda,Birsa,Montolivo/Emanuelson/o qualsiasi altro giocatore fuori posizione… Povero lui non ha avrà mai la possibilità di dimostrare quello che vale..


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Dicembre 2013)

Oggi è stato sostituito dopo appena 35 minuti, per fargli uno sgarbo. Non è una scelta tattica o per qualche problema fisico, infatti si vedeva benissimo il suo rammarico per come s'apprestava a concludere la sua esperienza in Russia.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Oggi è stato sostituito dopo appena 35 minuti, per fargli uno sgarbo. Non è una scelta tattica o per qualche problema fisico, infatti si vedeva benissimo il suo rammarico per come s'apprestava a concludere la sua esperienza in Russia.


----------



## Diavolo18 (6 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Oggi è stato sostituito dopo appena 35 minuti, per fargli uno sgarbo. Non è una scelta tattica o per qualche problema fisico, infatti si vedeva benissimo il suo rammarico per come s'apprestava a concludere la sua esperienza in Russia.



Benissimo, tanto quello che deve interessare a noi è che non arrivi infortunato. Quindi non potevo chiedere di meglio. Che poi il CSKA sia irato con lui perché ha rotto il chezz (giustamente) tutta l'estate cacchi loro


----------



## Milo (6 Dicembre 2013)

Ti aspetto a braccia aperte


----------



## Jino (6 Dicembre 2013)

666psycho ha scritto:


> cmq rifletendoci bene, ci serve veramente Honda?? Secondo me vale prenderlo per poi rivenderlo a giugno… io punterei su Saponara!



Serve eccome, paragonare Honda con Saponara non ha nemmeno senso. Uno è un giocatore pronto e maturo, l'altro tutto l'opposto. Mi par ovvio che l'obiettivo sia arrivare a giocare con una sorta di 4-3-2-1 o 4-3-3. In questo senso uno come Honda ci serve.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Oggi è stato sostituito dopo appena 35 minuti, per fargli uno sgarbo. Non è una scelta tattica o per qualche problema fisico, infatti si vedeva benissimo il suo rammarico per come s'apprestava a concludere la sua esperienza in Russia.



meglio così, se lo tengono pure in tribuna in queste ultime partite finali, ci fanno solo un favore.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Dicembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> meglio così, se lo tengono pure in tribuna in queste ultime partite finali, ci fanno solo un favore.



Se non erro questa era l'ultima partita col CSKA.


----------



## Diavolo18 (7 Dicembre 2013)

no, era l'ultima di campionato. Resta il Plzen.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Serve eccome, paragonare Honda con Saponara non ha nemmeno senso. Uno è un giocatore pronto e maturo, l'altro tutto l'opposto. Mi par ovvio che l'obiettivo sia arrivare a giocare con una sorta di 4-3-2-1 o 4-3-3. In questo senso uno come Honda ci serve.



Il modulo migliore sarà il 4-2-3-1, con ElSha Kakà Honda dietro a Balotelli. E ci sono riserve per ogni ruolo: Robinho Saponara Birsa, Matri/Pazzini


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se non erro questa era l'ultima partita col CSKA.



resta solo piu quella in CL , se non gioca ancora meglio, cosi evita infortuni.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2013)

Beh chiaramente intendevo l'ultima in Russia. Col Plzen giocano in R.Ceca.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (7 Dicembre 2013)

Il campionato russo sarà sicuramente finito,oltretutto la temperatura media sarà sui 15 gradi sotto zero


----------



## Jino (7 Dicembre 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Il modulo migliore sarà il 4-2-3-1, con ElSha Kakà Honda dietro a Balotelli. E ci sono riserve per ogni ruolo: Robinho Saponara Birsa, Matri/Pazzini



Io dicevo che per me Allegri vuole arrivare al 4-3-2-1. Impressione mia. 

Per quanto riguarda il 4-2-3-1 conosci bene il mio scetticismo con questa rosa. Davanti alla difesa hai Monto e De Jong e sarebbero perfetti, ma poi non hai le alternative. Muntari non ha il dinamismo per garantire la copertura che da l'olandese, Poli e Nocerino sono due mezz'ali, non c'entrano nulla con quel ruolo delicato. Per non parlare che El Shaarawy a parte non vedo li davanti nessuno che abbia la capacità di fare la fascia, se non Niang che però lo fa solo per la generosità della freschezza dei 18 anni, ma per il resto è nullo. Concludo con il fatto che manca pure un centrale di difesa rapido sulle palle scoperte. 

Se avessimo un Berhami ed un Cerci perlomeno allora già ci penserei! 

Con un Thiago Silva ti direi s'ha da fare!


----------



## Jaqen (7 Dicembre 2013)

Io mi voglio comprare la 10 di Honda.


----------



## Graxx (7 Dicembre 2013)

Con allegri questo si alternera' con elsha mi sa...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Dicembre 2013)

Salvaci tu.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Salvaci tu.



.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io dicevo che per me Allegri vuole arrivare al 4-3-2-1. Impressione mia.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il 4-2-3-1 conosci bene il mio scetticismo con questa rosa. Davanti alla difesa hai Monto e De Jong e sarebbero perfetti, ma poi non hai le alternative. Muntari non ha il dinamismo per garantire la copertura che da l'olandese, Poli e Nocerino sono due mezz'ali, non c'entrano nulla con quel ruolo delicato. Per non parlare che El Shaarawy a parte non vedo li davanti nessuno che abbia la capacità di fare la fascia, se non Niang che però lo fa solo per la generosità della freschezza dei 18 anni, ma per il resto è nullo. Concludo con il fatto che manca pure un centrale di difesa rapido sulle palle scoperte.
> 
> ...


Gli uomini non ce l'hai manco con i tre a centrocampo dato che Montolivo mezz'ala è inadeguato e per quanto Poli possa essere positivo comunque non dà niente di più a questa rosa.


----------



## Jino (7 Dicembre 2013)

Oggi per mezz'ora s'è visto il 4-2-3-1 che tanti acclamano, v'ha convinto cosi tanto? Abbiam preso mille mila contropiedi! Contenti voi!

Tornando in topic Honda va benone, significa non veder più in campo Niang...e Birsa che per quanto s'impegni ha dei limiti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Oggi per mezz'ora s'è visto il 4-2-3-1 che tanti acclamano, v'ha convinto cosi tanto? Abbiam preso mille mila contropiedi! Contenti voi!



Jino,da te mi aspetto contenuti di ben altro livello.
Eravamo sotto a venti minuti dalla fine,che altro bisognava fare se non lanciarsi all'arrembaggio rischiando il tutto per tutto.


----------



## Jino (7 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Jino,da te mi aspetto contenuti di ben altro livello.
> Eravamo sotto a venti minuti dalla fine,che altro bisognava fare se non lanciarsi all'arrembaggio rischiando il tutto per tutto.



Io non sto contestando il modulo di gioco degli ultimi 20 minuti, fermo restando che metttere in campo tanti giocatori offensivi non è sinonimo di maggiore pericolosità. Io contesto chi negli ultimi giorni o comunque quest'anno in generale chiede a gran voce questo benedetto 4-2-3-1. Cosa ci porta di positivo scusate? 

Prendo in analisi questa sera appunto, un esterno a destra inesistente in rosa, una percentuale di contropiedi incassati al limite dell'imbarazzante. Come lo scorso anno, il mese in cui abbiam giocato cosi si prendevano 5-6 contropiedi a partita, è inamissibile se vuoi portare a casa i tre punti giocatore cosi. 

E' un modulo che per me con questa rosa non si può fare, stop. Poi chiaro, se vuoi recuperare una partita chi se ne frega giochi senza equilibrio, ma di base è inattuabile per me.


----------



## Belfast Boy (7 Dicembre 2013)

L'ultimo tassello che ci mancava per coronare la risalita al terzo posto


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Oggi per mezz'ora s'è visto il 4-2-3-1 che tanti acclamano, v'ha convinto cosi tanto? Abbiam preso mille mila contropiedi! Contenti voi!
> 
> Tornando in topic Honda va benone, significa non veder più in campo Niang...e Birsa che per quanto s'impegni ha dei limiti.



Jino se cambi schema devi modificare anche tutta una serie di movimenti. Il problema è che un allenatore come allegri è totalmente incapace di insegnarli... i contropiedi si prendono anche col 4-4-1-1


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io non sto contestando il modulo di gioco degli ultimi 20 minuti, fermo restando che metttere in campo tanti giocatori offensivi non è sinonimo di maggiore pericolosità. Io contesto chi negli ultimi giorni o comunque quest'anno in generale chiede a gran voce questo benedetto 4-2-3-1. Cosa ci porta di positivo scusate?



Abbiamo pareggiato e preso una traversa.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Dicembre 2013)

non abbiamo i giocatori per far eil 4-2-3-1 mettetevelo in testa...


----------



## Jino (7 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Abbiamo pareggiato e preso una traversa.



Si ma abbiamo pareggiato e preso la traversa grazie al gioco espresso con quel modulo? Non abbiam creato un'occasione che sia una, una!!

Gol su punizione e un gran tiro individuale da trenta metri, stop!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Abbiamo pareggiato e preso una traversa.



Eh. Con il 4 5 1 non prendevi quella maledetta traversa. Stupidello


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Dicembre 2013)

Penso che il problema non stia nell'attacco, alla fin fine noi i gol li segniamo quasi sempre. Il problema è quello lì che sta in difesa che somiglia a balotelli.


----------



## Jino (7 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Penso che il problema non stia nell'attacco, alla fin fine noi i gol li segniamo quasi sempre. Il problema è quello lì che sta in difesa che somiglia a balotelli.



Un centrocampo che lascia giocare sempre a palla scoperta, i difensori che si fanno sempre sorprendere, facilità incredibile nel perdere palla e far ripartire i contropiedi, totale assenza di un pressing sincronizzato. 

Il problema è in generale della fase difensiva di squadra, che poi avere singoli con evidenti limiti come quello che hai citato tu non aiuti mi trovi d'accordo.


----------



## Dave (8 Dicembre 2013)

I contropiedi li abbiamo presi perchè eravamo sbilanciati, di certo non per il modulo, se ti sbilanci per recuperare una partita i contropiedi li prendi con qualsiasi modulo.
Il 4-2-3-1 è il nostro modulo perfetto perchè De Jong col City ha sempre giocato in un centrocampo a due, Montolivo avrebbe più spazio per fare ciò che sa fare invece di fare la mezzala, El Shaarawy sulla fascia sinistra ha già dimostrato di sacrificarsi in fase difensiva, Honda lo stesso, non è di certo uno che non torna a dare una mano visto che può giocare pure mezzala a centrocampo, Kakà è libero di giocare dove vuole e Balotelli prima punta che al contrario di chi dice che deve giocare con un Matri o un Pazzini affianco è il suo ruolo che interpreta meglio.


----------



## Graxx (8 Dicembre 2013)

dave ha scritto:


> i contropiedi li abbiamo presi perchè eravamo sbilanciati, di certo non per il modulo, se ti sbilanci per recuperare una partita i contropiedi li prendi con qualsiasi modulo.
> Il 4-2-3-1 è il nostro modulo perfetto perchè de jong col city ha sempre giocato in un centrocampo a due, montolivo avrebbe più spazio per fare ciò che sa fare invece di fare la mezzala, el shaarawy sulla fascia sinistra ha già dimostrato di sacrificarsi in fase difensiva, honda lo stesso, non è di certo uno che non torna a dare una mano visto che può giocare pure mezzala a centrocampo, kakà è libero di giocare dove vuole e balotelli prima punta *che al contrario di chi dice che deve giocare con un matri o un pazzini affianco è il suo ruolo che interpreta meglio*.



lo dice il ns amatissimo mister...se va via lui ed arriva uno intelligente il 4231 è il ns modulo ideale...visto che resta lui scordiamoci tutto...


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Dicembre 2013)

Dave ha scritto:


> I contropiedi li abbiamo presi perchè eravamo sbilanciati, di certo non per il modulo, se ti sbilanci per recuperare una partita i contropiedi li prendi con qualsiasi modulo.
> Il 4-2-3-1 è il nostro modulo perfetto perchè De Jong col City ha sempre giocato in un centrocampo a due, Montolivo avrebbe più spazio per fare ciò che sa fare invece di fare la mezzala, El Shaarawy sulla fascia sinistra ha già dimostrato di sacrificarsi in fase difensiva, Honda lo stesso, non è di certo uno che non torna a dare una mano visto che può giocare pure mezzala a centrocampo, Kakà è libero di giocare dove vuole e Balotelli prima punta che al contrario di chi dice che deve giocare con un Matri o un Pazzini affianco è il suo ruolo che interpreta meglio.



Il fatto è che qualcuno ci deve stare. Con Boateng poteva andare bene, con Kakà un pò meno...

Per me comunque se dovessimo adottare questo sistema, Poli dovrebbe giocare esterno. Almeno fino alla fine dell'anno. Le migliori partite quest'anno le abbiamo giocate in questo modo.


----------



## Dave (10 Dicembre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che qualcuno ci deve stare. Con Boateng poteva andare bene, con Kakà un pò meno...
> 
> Per me comunque se dovessimo adottare questo sistema, Poli dovrebbe giocare esterno. Almeno fino alla fine dell'anno. Le migliori partite quest'anno le abbiamo giocate in questo modo.



Con Poli si gioca sempre meglio perchè è un giocatore che ha intensità, e nel calcio d'oggi l'intensità è tutto.
Purtroppo sta tornando Muntari, ciò significa che dovremo rassegnarci a vedere Poli in panchina


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Dicembre 2013)

Dave ha scritto:


> Con Poli si gioca sempre meglio perchè è un giocatore che ha intensità, e nel calcio d'oggi l'intensità è tutto.
> Purtroppo sta tornando Muntari, ciò significa che dovremo rassegnarci a vedere Poli in panchina



Non solo. E' anche abile nello stretto, si inserisce coi tempi giusti.


----------



## Diavolo18 (10 Dicembre 2013)

Panchina!! Rischio infortuni scongiurato... spero non gli salti in mente di farlo entrare a gara in corso...


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Dicembre 2013)

Bell'assist di keisuke e rete del compagno.


----------



## Diavolo18 (10 Dicembre 2013)

Come non detto. Entrato, assist.


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Dicembre 2013)

Grande Giappo


----------



## Diavolo18 (10 Dicembre 2013)

CSKA fuori dall'europa league al '90, godo come pochi.


----------



## 2515 (10 Dicembre 2013)

Chissà come sarebbe andata se fosse stato titolare, non poteva lasciarli nel modo migliore.XD


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Dicembre 2013)

Che giocatore... Speriamo faccia bene anche da noi .. Titolare subito... Ma chi sta fuori ??


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che giocatore... Speriamo faccia bene anche da noi .. Titolare subito... Ma chi sta fuori ??



Ad oggi El Shaarawy che PER ORA e con le dovute scusanti, sta riprendendo da dove ha lasciato l'anno scorso


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Dicembre 2013)

*Galliani ha ufficializzato l'arrivo di Honda, prenderà la maglia numero 10.*


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Può fare pure la mezz'ala... vista la dilagante mediocrità, ma dubito che il genio Allegri ci arrivi. 

Giocherà Ruttari come al solito.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Dicembre 2013)

E' ufficiale dai, chiudo.

Si continua qui

http://www.milanworld.net/keisuke-honda-vt13222.html#post350698


----------

